# MotorSport Fans Milan Dragway is Open



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Well it is that time of year again. The smell of high octane exhaust, burnt rubber, and the excitement to come with it. 

Well I am looking at going to Milan Dragway on April 19th I plan on getting there around 12:00pm and hanging out for most of the day. Then maybe heading back to my house which is only 10 minutes from the track for a barbeque. 


If any other member wants to meet up at the track around 12:00pm on April 19th then please let me know.


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

I'm going to try to get down there a couple of times this year. The High School Nationals are always fun to watch, and maybe PINKS will film another show this year. I'm not sure what the race schedule looks like this year, but it looks like I'll have to shoot down to Columbus if I want to catch the 2008 Mopar Nationals.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

WALLEYEvision said:


> I'm going to try to get down there a couple of times this year. The High School Nationals are always fun to watch, and maybe PINKS will film another show this year. I'm not sure what the race schedule looks like this year, but it looks like I'll have to shoot down to Columbus if I want to catch the 2008 Mopar Nationals.


 
I don't know if Pinks will be there this year or not. How ever looking at the schedule, there is something going on that is from the production of Pinks. It is an all Muscle Car day or weekend. 


April 19th is the Highschool Nationals at Milan. I think it will be a good event. 

www.milandragway.com has all the info of this seasons schedule.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

What's the event and how much are the tickets? Actually sounds fun...............or is it an open event where say maybe one could practice there starts.:evil: Either one sounds like fun to me.


----------



## ramlund man (Dec 13, 2002)

hey folks, the Pinks All Out show that was at Milan is going to be at the NHRA facility in Norwalk, Oh on 6/7/08 this year


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

fasthunter said:


> What's the event and how much are the tickets? Actually sounds fun...............or is it an open event where say maybe one could practice there starts.:evil: Either one sounds like fun to me.


 
April 19th is Highschool Nationals.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

bigcountrysg said:


> April 19th is Highschool Nationals.


 I think I may have to check that out if the price is right. (Saving for racing.) Sounds like a great time!! :coolgleam It'll be fun to watch.


----------



## mjohnson (Feb 8, 2008)

If you guys happen to venture out there on the heads up friday's come on up and to the tower and ask for Mark Johnson. I announce those races and have raced Top/Top Dragster for years. Introduce yourself and let me know that your a Michigan Sportsmen member.Take care and hope to see you there sometime.-----Mark Johnson aka YER GOOD OL UNCLE SPANKY


----------



## BirdsnestBrad (Apr 10, 2008)

we will be down there running our snowmobiles real soon.


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

mjohnson said:


> ...I announce those races and have raced Top/Top Dragster for years....


What a cool job Mark! I'll stop in and say "Hi" next time I'm down there. I spent some time in the booth down in (Beech Bend) Bowling Green, KY. Great view!

See ya SUNDAY, SUNDAY, SUNDAY! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

I need to get there one of these days always say I am going and never make it, I need to make it there this summer..Cya Slick


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Looks like rain this weekend. So I am going to look more at going on the 3rd of May.


----------



## mjohnson (Feb 8, 2008)

If by chance try to come out on May 2nd, should be a great night of racing and is usually a packed house. Also just some fyi there will be no Pinks,but there will be a 1320x event which is produced by the Pinks boys. I announced most of the Pinks event there last year and it was truly a specticle. Again if you get there come on up to the tower and say hello.----Mark Johnson


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

bigcountrysg said:


> Looks like rain this weekend. So I am going to look more at going on the 3rd of May.


 Dang I'll be pursuing a turkey for a deep fry that weekend. Maybe some other time. Have fun you guys.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

mjohnson said:


> If by chance try to come out on May 2nd, should be a great night of racing and is usually a packed house. Also just some fyi there will be no Pinks,but there will be a 1320x event which is produced by the Pinks boys. I announced most of the Pinks event there last year and it was truly a specticle. Again if you get there come on up to the tower and say hello.----Mark Johnson


If I am off on a Friday night I will make it out there. But I usually work till midnight on Fridays. That is why I am looking at Saturday.


----------

